# Bilderthread "Charakterfische"



## jkc (10. November 2015)

Hi, animiert von dem Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309229

hier nen Thread für "Charakterfische", für "Schönheiten" wie "Biester".

Fange auch gleich mit paar Bildern von zwei Schuppis an, Fisch 1:













[URL="https://flic.kr/p/ADoE7o"]
	



Fisch zwei:

















Beides sicherlich keine Fische die dem Schönheitsideal entsprechen, trotzdem finde ich sie toll!

Hab auch noch ne Schönheit, aber vorher will ich erst fünf andere Fische hier sehen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Coole Idee 
 Beauty oder Beast = Character
;-)))


----------



## jkc (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Nummer 3 aus dem Beitrag von Dennis76 gehört für mich auch definitv hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4431871&postcount=72

Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*







Ich fang mal mit nem Beast an, wobei der Name eigentlich doof ist für diesen armen nach der Laichzeit gefangenen Fisch. Echt ein armer Kerl aber die Form ist doch schon echt schön.
Ob es ein Charakterfisch ist ?! Müsst ihr entscheiden ich finde schon. [emoji848]


----------



## J&J Fishing (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie fett sich manche Fische doch fressen.
 Hatte vor zwei Wochen einen Zander von 85cm und 7,5kg (ist jetzt kein Riese, soll ja aber nur en Beispiel sein) mein Kumpel hatte drei Tage später einen Zander von 95cm aber er wog auch 7,5kg. Also gute 10cm Längenunterschied und trotzdem das gleiche Gewicht


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



J&J Fishing schrieb:


> ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie fett sich manche Fische doch fressen.
> Hatte vor zwei Wochen einen Zander von 85cm und 7,5kg (ist jetzt kein Riese, soll ja aber nur en Beispiel sein) mein Kumpel hatte drei Tage später einen Zander von 95cm aber er wog auch 7,5kg. Also gute 10cm Längenunterschied und trotzdem das gleiche Gewicht



Bilder Junge, bring Bilder!


----------



## J&J Fishing (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Andal schrieb:


> Bilder Junge, bring Bilder!



auch noch ein Foto mit Länge und Gewicht?


----------



## Andal (10. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

So wird das schon eher was mit der Glaubwürdigkeit. Aber leider im falschen Trööt.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Nicht die größten, aber sehr schöne Fische... Makellos, (bis auf den einen mit dem Buckel) keine zerfetzten Mäuler und nicht "überfüttert" weil die Spezies "Carphanta`s" an diesen Gewässern nicht vorkommt.            




​








​


----------



## captn-ahab (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​




Das entspricht so ziemlich meinem persönlichen Idealbild eines Karpfens, wunderschön. Petri!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Sehe ich auch so. Und der Fisch war noch nichtmal groß, der hatte um die 60cm.
Aber das ist vollkommen egal... 

Der See ist voll mit solchen Schönheiten und es ist alles vertreten, vom Schuppi über Zeiler und "Two Tone" - nur halt in normalen Größen.


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moin moin,
hier mal ein sehr alter dunkler Fisch


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*


----------



## racoon (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Zwischenfrage :
Was unterscheidet diesen Thread vom 'normalen' Karpfen-Fangbild-Thread ?
Wann ist ein Fisch ein Charakter-Fisch ? 
Bisher sehe ich hier nur (nicht negativ gemeint) normale Karpfen, teils Sportler und teils Couch-Fische. Fische, die sich nicht von anderen unterscheiden.


----------



## Revilo62 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309229

@ racoon In Ergänzung zu dem o.g. Fred
@ jkc   find ich gut , aber Deine Fische gleichen ja eher Kanonenkugeln mit Flossen 

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moinsen,
der 2. Fisch ist ein sehr alter Bulle der sich im drill  kaum bewegt und nur tief steht,und sich wie ein nasser sack hochpumpen lässt.

Aber geschmeckt haben sie alle super, habe noch ca 600 Fischfrikadellen im Tiefkühler#6










Gruß Dennis


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Habe hier noch einen...


----------



## Lil Torres (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*





hier seht ihr meinen charakterfisch. warum er einer ist, erkennt man auf den ersten blick. ihm fehlte auch noch eine bauchflosse und er war auf einem auge blind...


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moin,
@ Torsten hammer Fisch !!!!!!


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moin,

ich habe da noch ein paar Charakterfische wie ich finde



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Kleiner 







Gruß Dennis


----------



## jkc (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Geil, geil, geil!!! So viel Resonanz hätte ich nicht erwartet, tolle Fische dabei! Muss gleich erst nochmal in Ruhe gucken.

Hier aber dann meine versprochene, vermeintliche "Schönheit", wobei ich gestehen muss, bei keinem anderen Fisch habe ich jemals so lange überlegt, was ich damit mache...













Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Wow.
unfassbar!!!!! Der ist mal Geil

Gruß DEnnis


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moinsen,
hier noch einige für mich ganz besondere Fische.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 der erste Fisch nach einigen blanknächten.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 bei diesem Fisch war mein bester freund zu besuch (Damals noch nichtangler , mittlerweile hat er einen Fischereischein#6)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 der erste Fisch einer 10 Tage tour


----------



## longlongsilver (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch noch ein ganz besonderer Fisch für mich


----------



## jkc (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hammer Fisch! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Cool - der Schuppi sieht aus wie lackiert...


----------



## Dennis76 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Respekt, echt Hammer Schuppenkoffer#6#6

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Aber der hat auch ne Wampe wie ich ;-))))


----------



## punkarpfen (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Trotz seiner "Behinderung" ein munteres Kerlchen.


----------



## jkc (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Unvorstellbar! 

Heftig!


----------



## jkc (11. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hi, einen habe ich auch noch - wird glaube ich auf der Insel als "Ghost" bezeichnet.













Grüße JK


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*






Hier mal noch ein Beauty wie ich finde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Absolut - so find ich Karpfen toll!!


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Selbst ich, als Wasserschweingegner, weil für die meisten Gewässer eher als Schädling zu sehen, finde diesen Thread sehr aufschlußreich.
Ist schon verückt, was jahrhunderte von Domestikation für Kreaturen hervorbringt.
Von fast Wildform, über diverse Farbanomalien, bis hin zur Deformation! 

Der letzte von Allroundhunter Kib, kommt der Wildform doch sehr nahe, sieht  so aus, als ob der wenigstens noch normal schwimmen kann!

Jürgen


----------



## punkarpfen (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Leider sind diese "Dunkeldöbel" in den meisten Vereinsgewässsern eher selten.


----------



## Justsu (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Wirklich tolle Fische dabei, ich bin begeistert! 

Dann gebe ich hier auch nochmal meinen (wie ich finde) nahezu makellosen und wunderschönen Schuppi aus dem Frühjahr zum Besten.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Selbst ich, als Wasserschweingegner, weil für die meisten Gewässer eher als Schädling zu sehen, finde diesen Thread sehr aufschlußreich.
> Ist schon verückt, was jahrhunderte von Domestikation für Kreaturen hervorbringt.
> Von fast Wildform, über diverse Farbanomalien, bis hin zur Deformation!
> 
> ...




Ja von diesen schönen hab ich noch ein paar auf Lager. Sind die, die am meisten vorkommen in meinem momentanen Hausgewässer.


----------



## Carphunter-SL (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Selbst ich, als Wasserschweingegner, *weil für die meisten Gewässer eher als Schädling zu sehen*, finde diesen Thread sehr aufschlußreich.
> Ist schon verückt, was jahrhunderte von Domestikation für Kreaturen hervorbringt.
> Von fast Wildform, über diverse Farbanomalien, bis hin zur Deformation!
> 
> ...




Hallo,
das muss du mir mal näher erklären. Ich hab ja schon viel gehört und finde deine Beiträge immer lesenwert! Aber sorry mein guter. DAS IST BULLSHIT!

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Nein damit hat er gar nicht mal so unrecht. In Gewässern die einen guten Schleienbestand hatten - traten Satzkarpfen schnell als Nahrungskonkurrenten auf. Mir sind mehere Vereinsweiher und Vereinsgewässer bekannt wo das so passiert ist. Selbst nach dem Abfischen waren von einem ehemals guten Schleienbestand nur noch eine Hand voll Fische zu zählen ... dafür hatte man richtige Klopper an Karpfen ran gefüttert....


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



> das muss du mir mal näher erklären.


Gerne, aber an anderer Stelle, dafür ist dieser Thread nicht gedacht!

Jürgen


----------



## Carphunter-SL (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Also ich kenne es aus den Seen wo ich fische so, dass Karpfen und Schleien sogar auf dem selben Platz fressen und zu beachtlichen größen heranwachsen. 

Aber bei uns wollte der Vorstand auch schon mal alle "Gründelnden Fische" raus haben... Begründung war das die Wasserpflanzen durch diese Fische sehr sehr stark gewachsen sind.

Zum Glück ist das nicht in die Tat umgesetzt worden.


Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Carphunter-SL (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gerne, aber an anderer Stelle, dafür ist dieser Thread nicht gedacht!
> 
> Jürgen




Gerne auch per PN. Diese Aussage interessiert mich wirklich und soll trotz des ausdruckes Bullshit nicht doof rüber kommen. #h


----------



## kalfater (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Mein persönlicher Charakterfisch Nr.1, den ich vor etwa sieben Jahren an einem kleinen See gefangen habe, war ein 90 cm Sterlet auf Tauwurm mit Posenmontage in etwa 3,5 m Tiefe. Konnte mich kaum satt sehen. Wie ein Urzeitfisch. Natürliche Farben. Kergesunder Körperbau. Den habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen, weil mir seine Erscheinung imponiert hat, und ich überhaupt nicht mit so einem Fang gerechnet hatte. Habe dort bis heute keinen weiteren Sterlet gefangen. 

Petri!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



kalfater schrieb:


> Mein persönlicher Charakterfisch Nr.1, den ich vor etwa sieben Jahren an einem kleinen See gefangen habe, war ein 90 cm Sterlet auf Tauwurm mit Posenmontage in etwa 3,5 m Tiefe. Konnte mich kaum satt sehen. Wie ein Urzeitfisch. Natürliche Farben. Kergesunder Körperbau. Den habe ich wieder schwimmen lassen, weil mir seine Erscheinung imponiert hat, und ich überhaupt nicht mit so einem Fang gerechnet hatte. Habe dort bis heute keinen weiteren Sterlet gefangen.
> 
> Petri!




Bei uns fängst die am laufenden Band...




















Ob das jetzt nun Sterlet oder irgend eine andere Störart ist habe ich allerdings keine Ahnung.


----------



## wolfgang f. (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Carphunter-SL schrieb:


> Aber bei uns wollte der Vorstand auch schon mal alle "Gründelnden Fische" raus haben... Begründung war das die Wasserpflanzen durch diese Fische sehr sehr stark gewachsen sind.



|kopfkratWas für einen Unfug (oder besser Bullshit) Euer Vorstand redet!#q 
Das Gegenteil ist wohl eher der Fall:
Durch das Aufwühlen des Grundes wird das Wasser getrübt und läßt dadurch den Lichteinfall kleiner werden. Ergo: weniger Licht- weniger Wachstum! Wenn die Pflanzen (v.a. das Kraut) vermehrt wachsen, dann, weil Dummbatzen schubkarrenweise Boilies anfüttern und damit düngen! Der soll mal besser das Anfüttern einschränken oder verbieten!


----------



## Lil Torres (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

@AllroundhunterKib

sterlets sind's definitiv nicht. das könnten sibirische störe oder aber irgendwelche hybriden sein. trotzdem, tolle fische!!

hier habe ich auch noch einen sportlichen... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Der gefällt mir (zumal hie rum Karpfen geht und nicht um Störe ;-))))


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

@Lil Torres

Ok Danke, habs grad mal gegoogelt. Sterlet sinds nicht ja.

Auch ein sehr schöner Schuppi den du da gefangen hast.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der gefällt mir (zumal hie rum Karpfen geht und nicht um Störe ;-))))




Jaja, hast ja recht


----------



## vergeben (13. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



D1985 schrieb:


> Habe hier noch einen...


Der hat wirklich Charakter, sieht fast außerirdisch aus.


----------



## rainerle (15. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hier mal ein paar Fische aus dem gleichen Gewässer. Das Gewässer ist eine viel befahrene Schiffahrtsstrasse, Betonrinne, 4m tief und ca. 50m breit mit starkem Schleußenbetrieb und dadurch eigentlich ständiger Strömung. Die Gleichung von 

"Weiherkarpfen" = Dickmann
"Flusskarpfen" = schlank und sportlich
oder eben mit Schuppi / Spiegler 

kann man m.M.n. in die Tonne treten.

Uuupps, sehe gerade falscher Tröd - bitte verschieben. Danke


----------



## Franz_16 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Diesen Karpfen habe ich unterhalb einer naturnahen Staustufe gefangen. Wollte eigentlich kleine Döbel feedern. Für die starke Strömung dort, hat er einen maximal ungünstigen Körperbau, aber er fühlte sich offensichtlich dennoch wohl.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hier mal ein Fluss-Schuppi aus der Naab


----------



## grubenreiner (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, einen habe ich auch noch - wird glaube ich auf der Insel als "Ghost" bezeichnet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Grüße JK



Da kenn ich hier auch nen kleinen Schwarm. Allerdings (noch) wesentlich kleinere Ghosties.







Auch ein Charakterfisch, wenn auch keine wirkliche Schönheit:





Und zum Abschluß noch ein klassischer Flussschuppi mit großem Paddel:


----------



## Laichzeit (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Schöne Fische, aber der erste ist ein Giebel oder eine Karausche. :q

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Schöne Fische, aber der erste ist ein Giebel oder eine Karausche. :q



Ähh, nein. Ich denke die 4 Barteln sind da evtl. ein Anzeichen gewesen dass es weder Karausche noch Giebel war.|rolleyes


----------



## Laichzeit (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Die Barteln sehe ich auf dem Bild nicht, jedoch sieht der Kopf und die Rückenflosse nach Karpfen aus. Ich zähle aber maximal 31 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie und das spricht gegen Karpfen.


----------



## grubenreiner (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Stimmt, auf dem Bild nur zu erahnen. aber es waren 4 Barteln vorhanden. Daher hatte ich mich mit den Schuppen noch gar nicht befasst, merkwürdig.


----------



## Ossipeter (19. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Diesen Karpfen habe ich unterhalb einer naturnahen Staustufe gefangen. Wollte eigentlich kleine Döbel feedern. Für die starke Strömung dort, hat er einen maximal ungünstigen Körperbau, aber er fühlte sich offensichtlich dennoch wohl.



Typischer Aischgründer


----------



## Franz_16 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Ich hab noch einen 
Meinen "Roten" den ich bei einem Videodreh gefangen habe! 





Das Video dazu:
[youtube1]hMvlAersv7A[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMvlAersv7A


----------



## Raubfischmania (24. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*









Ein schöner Moment.....


----------



## K.ID87 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

@jkc: Cool, dass du den Thread hier wirklich gelauncht hast 

Jede menge schöne Boliden vertreten, etliches fehlt mir noch auf meiner Liste. Zeile und Ghostys sind mir bisher verwährt geblieben. Schöne Tiere 

Ich reih' mich mal mit zwei Charakterfischen ein:




Die Schwanzwurzel ist für mich jenseits von gut und böse. Live noch nicht wieder in dem Ausmaß gesehen. Hab das Moped n gutes Jahr später ein paar Kilometer weiter stromauf gefangen, hat mich extrem gefreut. - Typischer Flussschuppi,nääh^^




Repeat it, i am the darkest! Hat jmd. n dunkleren?

Hab auch noch n richtig urigen Spiegler ausm Lowstock, aber davor möcht ich noch mehr sehen  Weiter so Männaz und Frauenz!

PS: Ich war dieses Jahr kaum draußen, war extrem eingespannt... und jetzt hab ich wieder bock  IHR seid Schuld!

just my 2 cents...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Der dunkle ist ja schön....


----------



## jkc (26. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hi, der erste ist mächtig! Gefällt mir! Der dunkle kam so an Land nehme ich an und wurde nicht gehältert? - dabei werden die Fische teilweise dunkler.

Hier mal der dunkelste den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe (natürlich ungehältert):





Dann noch einer, der eigentlich ne Barbe werden wollte:




Und das Gegenteil, wollte wohl Kugelfisch sein:




Grüße JK


----------



## K.ID87 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, der erste ist mächtig! Gefällt mir! Der dunkle kam so an Land nehme ich an und wurde nicht gehältert? - dabei werden die Fische teilweise dunkler.



Vielen Dank! und @Thomas: Ich stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, der dunkle ist viel schöner, aber wir sprechen hier ja von Beauties n Beasts 

Der Dunkle kam so auf die Matte  Ich sacke nicht, besitze auch keinen Karpfensack. Mir geht`s bei einem Fangfoto darum den Moment einzufangen, meine Euphorie nach geglücktem Fang etc. (weitere Gründe könnte ich jetz auflisten, aber das soll ein Bilderthread bleiben und nicht in Diskussion ausarten  )
Demnach wird unabhängig von Tageszeit, Lichtverhältnissen und Wetter geknipst.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## jkc (28. März 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hi, hier noch mal ein Charakterfisch von heute:






Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Eindeutig Flussfisch. Trotzdem in nem abgeschlossenen See gefangen:





Eher Seefisch, gefangen im Main unterhalb einer Staustufe, also in extremer Strömung






Die Narbe macht ihn für mich zum eindeutigen Charakterfisch. Die andere Seite sieht noch schlimmer aus. In jungen Jahren vllt. mal Bekanntschaft mit nem Waller gemacht?






Den kleinen Lump von nem Kollegen find ich auch ganz große Klasse:


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4524844&postcount=3253


----------



## Schalki (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hi,

ich hab hier auch noch einen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Danke dafür - klasse!


----------



## .Sebastian. (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Typischer Aischgründer


  War auch mein erster Gedanke bei dem #6

ich werf auch mal zwei mit rein. 
Der eine Schuppler ist mMn ein Flussfisch mit großen Paddeln der in den Kanal gezogen ist (so gefallen mir die Burschen  ) der zweite ein laichreifer Rogner vom selben Platz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

klasse mit der unterschiedlichen Farbe..


----------



## Schalki (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hey,

falls du mich meinst: GERNE :vik:


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Schalki schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab hier auch noch einen :m



Hi, das ist mal ein Hammer-Fisch.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Schalki (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Hi,

danke. Als ich ihn gesehen habe hab ich auch gleich mal die Bremse etwas gelöst#t


----------



## Justsu (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Der Zeilkapfen ist wirklich ne Schönheit! Auch den "Kugelfisch" von jkc finde ich bemerkenswert, ganz schön krasse Wampe!

Ich kann irgendwie nur Schuppies, dieser "Charakterkopf" ist mir letzten Monat auf die Matte gehüpft. Nicht mein größter Karpfen aber (zumindest dem Anschein nach) einer der ältesten...

Der bullige Kopf mit den sehr langen und fleischigen Barteln, die geteilte Rückenflosse und die felhenden Schuppen haben ihn für mich zu einem Charakterfisch gemacht. Ein richtiger "alter Recke"

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## EdekX (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Ich hab hier auch noch einen vom letzen WE.


----------



## Justsu (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



EdekX schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch noch einen vom letzen WE.


 
Der ist ja klasse! Die schwarze Two-Tone-Kugel!

Kam der aus einem See mit schwarzem (Faul-)Schlamm?

Petri!


----------



## EdekX (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Nein aus nem See mit Kies Sand und jede Menge Kraut


----------



## Justsu (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



EdekX schrieb:


> Nein aus nem See mit Kies Sand und jede Menge Kraut


 

Dann möglicherweise blind? |kopfkrat

Oder sehen die Karpfen aus dem Gewässer alle so aus?


----------



## jkc (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*







Gelies Schuppenbild, wie ich finde, hat ja was vom "Fullyscale", die andere Seite allerdings nicht so ausgeprägt.|kopfkrat






Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Flipper auf Abwegen?











Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moin, hier nochmal einer, Two Tones sind ja nicht sooo außergewöhnlich, aber den hier fande ich trotzdem irgendwie zeigenswert, vermutlich steinalt:











Grüße JK


----------



## Justsu (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Megageiler Fisch! Fettes Petri!


----------



## Chris1711 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moin,

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri. Finde die Färbung und die Schuppen richtig gut


----------



## Afrob (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Ich kann zwar mit den Wahnsinns-Fängen der Anderen gerade nicht mithalten, aber der erste Spiegler des Jahres hatte immerhin ein cooles Schuppenbild am Paddel.


----------



## Lil Torres (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

@jkc

brutales teil!! |bigeyes


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Mal eine Frage an die Karpfen-Spezies hier:

Gibts eigentlich Two-Tone Graser? 

Ich habe mir gerade Bilder von gestern Abend angeschaut, und jetzt erst fällt mir das auf.


----------



## jkc (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Moin, ich denke es gibt von so gut wie jeder Fischart twotones, hatte letztens eine Brasse gesehen, ich meine einen Barsch hatten wir auch schon.

Grüße und Petri 

JK


----------



## Franz_16 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Na dann... dürft ihr mir zu meinem ersten Two-Tone (den ich bemerkt habe) gratulieren :q


----------



## feederbrassen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Der wird auch bestimmt mal ein guter bzw schöner .


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Karpfen-Spezies hier:
> 
> Gibts eigentlich Two-Tone Graser?
> 
> Ich habe mir gerade Bilder von gestern Abend angeschaut, und jetzt erst fällt mir das auf.


cool!


----------



## feederbrassen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Bilderthread "Charakterfische"*

Noch keinen gefangen Thomas. 
Hier noch ein Kugelblitz 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gibt es auch mit rotem Farbanteil.


----------



## jkc (15. Mai 2019)

Moin, hier gab's wieder Mal einen Kandidaten:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Neben der Wirbelsäulenverkrümmung auch besonders "ghosty" gefärbt.
Kein Plan wie ich das Hochformat  vom Handy richtig drehe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, hier gab's wieder Mal einen Kandidaten:



krasser fisch. erinnert mich an einen bekannten, ebenfalls gehandicapten schuppi aus meinem hausgewässer...


----------



## feederbrassen (17. Mai 2019)

Noch nicht groß aber schön


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## feederbrassen (18. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Nice!!!


Jipp, die Beautys wie sie hier im Verein genannt werden, wurden extra von einem Züchter in NL gekauft. 
Was fürs Auge 
Nicht für den Verzehr. 
Funktioniert, alle halten sich dran


----------



## Vanner (18. Mai 2019)

Wirklich ein sehr schöner Fisch. Petri zum Fang.


----------



## Jason (18. Mai 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Noch nicht groß aber schön
> Anhang anzeigen 324354


Interessante Maserung.


----------



## hanzz (18. Mai 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Noch nicht groß aber schön
> Anhang anzeigen 324354


Wie gemalt


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2020)

Moin, ich tacker den hier nochmal mit rein:
















Der Fisch ist schon in Beitrag 21 dieses Threads zu sehen. 10 Jahre und 1 Monat zwischen den beiden Fängen, Gewichtszunahme von 23 auf 32 Pfd.
Soweit ich weiß ist der Fisch 2012 noch ein einziges Mal gefangen worden und galt zuletzt für etwa 2 Jahre als verschollen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (14. September 2021)

Leider keine gute Qualität, aber ich präsentiere euch: Den Knickkarpfen

Definitiv nen einzigartiger Fisch


----------



## jkc (14. September 2021)

Ich könnte schwören ich habe schonmal nen Verwandten von dem gefangen  , ich gucke später mal im Archiv.


----------



## hanzz (14. September 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich könnte schwören ich habe schonmal nen Verwandten von dem gefangen  , ich gucke später Mal im Archiv.


Ja haste. Kann ich mich auch dran erinnern.


----------



## Niklas32 (5. April 2022)

Vor lauter Angelentzug bei dem Wetter habe ich mal meine Fangbilder vom letzten Jahr durchgeschaut und einen entdeckt, den ich mal mit euch teilen wollte. Bilder haben keine tolle Qualität, aber was Solls


----------



## jkc (9. April 2022)

Zwei Fische die letzte Nacht direkt hintereinander weg kamen und in der Kombination schon recht skurril wirkten.
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
Grüße JK


----------



## Bogaversenker (9. April 2022)

Der Schuppi sieht aber ramponiert aus….wie in der Laichzeit,allerdings nicht zu diesen Temperaturen…


----------



## jkc (9. April 2022)

Das Oberhallb der Brustflosse ist mutmaßlich Erythrodermatitis oder ne andere Krankheit, aber dass das Auge fehtl ist glaube ich auch zur Laichzeit unüblich.


----------



## Blueser (9. April 2022)

Stück von der Flosse fehlt auch, sieht nach Attacke eines Fressfeindes aus. Die Kratzer auf dem Kiemendeckel deuten allerdings eher auf eine mechanische Verletzung.


----------



## Minimax (9. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Zwei Fische die letzte Nacht direkt hintereinander weg kamen und in der Kombination schon recht skurril wirkten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja das schöne bei den Spieglern mit ihren unverwechselbaren Schuppenmustern* : Man erkennt sie leicht wieder.
Ich bin ja weiß Gott karpfenangelmässig etwas ..unterbelichtet, aber ich kenns von meinen Johnnies: Es ist einfach schön, einem Fisch, den man mal kennengelernt hat, wieder zu begegnen. Das gibt ne persönliche Note.


*irgendjemand -vielleicht warst Du es, jkc, Bilder von einem winzigen Babyspiegler gepostet, und dazu einige Jahre spätere Aufnahmen, als er zu einem wehrhaften jungen Karpfenrabauken herangewachsen war: Das Schuppenmuster war unverkennbar. Das fand ich beeindruckend und schön.


----------



## Bogaversenker (9. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Das Oberhallb der Brustflosse ist mutmaßlich Erythrodermatitis oder ne andere Krankheit, aber dass das Auge fehtl ist glaube ich auch zur Laichzeit unüblich.





jkc schrieb:


> Das Oberhallb der Brustflosse ist mutmaßlich Erythrodermatitis oder ne andere Krankheit, aber dass das Auge fehtl ist glaube ich auch zur Laichzeit unüblich.


Ja,das könnte durchaus eine Form der Frühjarsvirämie sein….kann leider übel ausgehen….das mit dem fehlenden Auge und Laichzeit kommt immer auf die Partnerwahl an…;-)))


----------

